# Vostoks Komandirskies Finally Here



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Took me a little while to figure out how to set them, but theyre pretty sweet, bought the straps from roy.

Slight problem with the Tank, the second hand is a bit loose and will slide occasionally, was wondering how much I could expect to pay to get that fixed somewhere, makes me want to learn minor watch repair, as I feel like its not a huge problem to fix?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Very nice. Congratulation on the arrivals.

(but don't let Kutusov see that you've got them on nato's ... he'll have a minor fit )

When you say the second hand is sliding... when\how often does it do it ?

from what i hear in relation to a loose hand on one of my watches, it's possible that the second hand is loose on the pinion. This can happen if the watch has had a rough journey through the postal system.

It's an easy job to push the hand back on ..if you know what you're doing (which rules me out !)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> (but don't let Kutusov see that you've got them on nato's ... he'll have a minor fit )
> 
> When you say the second hand is sliding... when\how often does it do it ?
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!! :crybaby: Poor Vostoks on NATOs... at least they're from Roy...

I agree with trying to push the hand in. It's easily done. You just have to open the case, release the steam and get the movement out. Then you can try to push the hand in with something like the tip of a BIC pen (that opening at the tip that they now have to avoid kids swallowing one and getting asphyxiated)


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

louiswu said:


> Very nice. Congratulation on the arrivals.
> 
> (but don't let Kutusov see that you've got them on nato's ... he'll have a minor fit )
> 
> ...


that sounds like the trouble im having, it seems to be doing alright for the moment, but if I tap the watch it will some times slide downwards 5 seconds or so, I noticed it because when i got it out of the box the second hand was freely rotating, it has since stopped doing that and appears to be working for the most part, Like i said if i tap the watch it seems to jump, I feel like it has been working better in the last hour i did lay it flat and tap on the top hoping the hand would settle back down, it seems to have helped a little.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > (but don't let Kutusov see that you've got them on nato's ... he'll have a minor fit )
> ...


I originally order a Heavy Duty and a Nato from Roy, but he emailed me saying he was out of the Heavy duties, so he suggested the 2 piece nato, I was impressed by the customer service I received from him, it made me happy that it still exists.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> You just have to open the case, release the *steam* and get the movement out.


Um ... i know these are workhorse movements, but i didn't realise they were steam-driven !!

(ok..where's the "i'm a smartass" smiley ?)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Faijex said:


> I originally order a Heavy Duty and a Nato from Roy, but he emailed me saying he was out of the Heavy duties


No Perlons & now no HDNs!! :swoon:

Wot the feck am I going to do!?! :crybaby:


----------



## frankj3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Faijex said:


> Took me a little while to figure out how to set them, but theyre pretty sweet, bought the straps from roy.
> 
> Slight problem with the Tank, the second hand is a bit loose and will slide occasionally, was wondering how much I could expect to pay to get that fixed somewhere, makes me want to learn minor watch repair, as I feel like its not a huge problem to fix?


nice them


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > (but don't let Kutusov see that you've got them on nato's ... he'll have a minor fit )
> ...


Is there a guide on here on how to open the case so i can do this?


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Faijex said:


> Is there a guide on here on how to open the case so i can do this?


If you do a Google search for PMWF then click on 'Resources' and then click on 'How To's' you'll find a good guide there.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > I originally order a Heavy Duty and a Nato from Roy, but he emailed me saying he was out of the Heavy duties
> ...


Weave your own... from human hair?  :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > I originally order a Heavy Duty and a Nato from Roy, but he emailed me saying he was out of the Heavy duties
> ...


Twine?


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!! :crybaby: Poor Vostoks on NATOs... at least they're from Roy...
> 
> I agree with trying to push the hand in. It's easily done. You just have to open the case, release the steam and get the movement out. Then you can try to push the hand in with something like the tip of a BIC pen (that opening at the tip that they now have to avoid kids swallowing one and getting asphyxiated)


It seems to have corrected itself for the most part after lying flat on top of my dresser for the past few days while running. I can actually see where it's slid down on the pinion because I can now see the pinion poking through the top of the second had, which it wasn't doing before. I does now have an occasional irregular "watch beat" where the second had will sometimes look as though it is a quartz movement...it's pretty bizarre, but I've found I've started to love it for what it is. I'm really looking forward to wearing it to my next dinner with my sisters russian boyfriend's family. His dad served in the Soviet Army, I suspect he may have some old vostoks lying around, I may ask him for a photo I can post.


----------

